# Flappy Bird - Schwierigkeiten bei Bearbeitung



## Java_Markus (5. Mai 2020)

Moin an alle Leser,

ich hoffe, ich habe für mein "Problem" das richtige Unterforum verwendet. Es handelt sich hierbei um mein erstes Thema. Ich studiere aktuell im 2. Semester Wirtschaftsinformatik an der Uni Mannheim und muss gerade ein Projekt bearbeiten, das bewertet wird. Grundsätzlich kein Problem für mich, da ich mit der Programmierung von Java bisher nie Probleme hatte, bis auf dieses Projekt! 
Es geht darum, das Spiel Flappy Bird hinreichend zu ergänzen, sodass dieses einwandfrei funktioniert. Und genau das ist mein Problem, denn es funktioniert alles andere als einwandfrei. Ich habe im Anhang eine Aufgabenstellung mit API und in der ersten .zip das ursprüngliche Eclipse Projekt. 
Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand vielleicht meinen Code anschauen und mir sagen wo die Fehler liegen oder das Projekt jemand selbst versucht...

Ich möchte noch eine Sache klarstellen, ich suche keine "Dummen", der mir meine Aufgaben bearbeitet, sondern ich suche jemanden, der mir wirklich weiterhelfen kann, denn ich arbeite an dem Projekt jetzt schon seit mehreren Tagen und komme einfach nicht mehr weiter, Kommilitonen von mir geht es ähnlich... 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## kneitzel (5. Mai 2020)

Kannst Du das etwas genauer spezifizieren? "Und genau das ist mein Problem, denn es funktioniert alles andere als einwandfrei" besagt eigentlich nichts aus.

Wenn du konkrete Probleme beschreiben könntest, dann könnte man im Source (das wäre dann src.zip - die sourcen mit Deiner Anpassung?) ansehen um die Probleme zu lokalisieren und Dir Ideen zur Lösung zu geben.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (5. Mai 2020)

Du erhöhst deine Chancen, dass dir jemand hilft, deutlich, wenn du schreibst was genau nicht einwandfrei funktioniert. Die Leute hier im Forum wollen dich unterstützen Fehler zu eliminieren, aber sie wollen nicht Quality Assurance machen, zumindest nicht in diesem Umfang.

Daher nochmal explizit die Bitte: wo genau liegen deine Probleme?


----------



## krgewb (5. Mai 2020)

Der Hintergrund bewegt sich nicht nach links. 
Es wird die ganze Zeit 0 ausgegeben. Außerdem ertönt das Geräusch, das ich als sfx_point.wav ausmachen konnte.


----------

